# What wedding favours are you having?



## becks

We are having a little lemon organza bag with foil wrapped heart chocolates inside. The ladies will get a miniature bottle of vodka and the gentlemen will get a miniature bottle of whisky. For the children I'm making up a goodie bag to keep them occupied during speeches etc. Im planning on putting the following inside... A small colouring book, some crayons, stickers, temporary tattoos ( will check that's it's Ok with parents first) a tiny teddy bear and something like a slinky spring. We will also have bubbles on the tables too. 

What are you planning on having? :flower:


----------



## LucyLadyBug

That sounds really lovely! One of our ideas was having bubbles on the tables, but one of my partner's works in healthcare so doesn't like the idea of having bubbles near food and drink.

Not 100% set on favours, but contemplating making homemade tea cup candles, and attaching parcel tags to the handles so they double up as place settings on the tables. Also thinking about having little lego-nerdy figures on the table as favours to go with a loose geek theme.

My sister in law had jelly beans in a little jar, and vintage records with her and her husband's name on and the date/location of the wedding, which were really awesome


----------



## becks

LucyLadyBug said:


> That sounds really lovely! One of our ideas was having bubbles on the tables, but one of my partner's works in healthcare so doesn't like the idea of having bubbles near food and drink.
> 
> Not 100% set on favours, but contemplating making homemade tea cup candles, and attaching parcel tags to the handles so they double up as place settings on the tables. Also thinking about having little lego-nerdy figures on the table as favours to go with a loose geek theme.
> 
> My sister in law had jelly beans in a little jar, and vintage records with her and her husband's name on and the date/location of the wedding, which were really awesome

Aaww that sound brilliant.. It's nice to have something a bit different. Im sure your guests will love them x


----------



## bohemiangel

My husband-to-be is British, so we're going with kind of a "London tea party" theme. We'll be giving everyone those little souvenir tins of tea that are shaped like either Big Ben, a red phone box, and I can't remember what the last style was. Also I'll be making heart-shaped lavender shortbread cookies, and will tie up a few in an organza bag with ribbon to include with the tea. That's such a great idea you had for doing a separate goody bag with cute stuff for kids. I may need to do something like that for ours... they might like the cookies, but probably not the tea!


----------



## becks

bohemiangel said:


> My husband-to-be is British, so we're going with kind of a "London tea party" theme. We'll be giving everyone those little souvenir tins of tea that are shaped like either Big Ben, a red phone box, and I can't remember what the last style was. Also I'll be making heart-shaped lavender shortbread cookies, and will tie up a few in an organza bag with ribbon to include with the tea. That's such a great idea you had for doing a separate goody bag with cute stuff for kids. I may need to do something like that for ours... they might like the cookies, but probably not the tea!

That sounds amazing. You can get lots of things for children's goody bags on eBay. That's where I plan on buying my bits and bobs from.


----------



## Lost7

Fantastic ideas ladies! I'm not sure whether I'll be doing favours or not with mine!


----------

